# Poudre play



## Clark (Apr 24, 2004)

Cruising through Ft Collins this afternoon. Any good play spots up the canyon right now? Have creek boat too, but not much time. Any ideas for getting wet would be lovely. 

Clark


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Define good, if you like to front surf and spin sure there's a few play spots. If you're into actual tricks, not so much.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2004)

That helps. Thanks


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

3 feet, you should be able to cartwheel and loop in BTO if you know where the right slot is. This is the best level for play there, only real play spot on the river though with good eddy service and a parking lot, and still its no man made hole... 7.5 miles up the canyon from the conoco on 14 and 287, big parking lot on the north side of the road. You'll see people.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> 3 feet, you should be able to cartwheel and loop in BTO if you know where the right slot is. This is the best level for play there, only real play spot on the river though with good eddy service and a parking lot, and still its no man made hole... 7.5 miles up the canyon from the conoco on 14 and 287, big parking lot on the north side of the road. You'll see people.


A six pack to whoever can loop in that feature!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

smauk2 said:


> A six pack to whoever can loop in that feature!


Damn you Spencer new I'm going to have to go up there and throw a loop for a six pack. Does it have to start and end in the feature, and can I spin into it? A McNasty might be easier than a loop in there. It'll go nicely with all the ice cream you owe me.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

"Play on the Poudre" is oxymoron..

Nate now that you are in town help the boys up there build a real playspot.. It is about time !


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> "Play on the Poudre" is oxymoron..
> 
> Nate now that you are in town help the boys up there build a real playspot.. It is about time !


I wish it were that simple. There's a solid push with the City right now as they are making a master plan for the river. There's a group on Facebook called Poudre Play Park, I would link it but I'm on my phone, that is intended to show the City that there is a large user group that would use the park. It would help us if you Ark Valley boys could join and post a quick comment about how great it is to have a park in town.

There have been many people through the past 10-15 years up here trying to make it happen. If we don't get into this City plan it's going to be even harder to get a park in the future.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Damn you Spencer new I'm going to have to go up there and throw a loop for a six pack. Does it have to start and end in the feature, and can I spin into it? A McNasty might be easier than a loop in there. It'll go nicely with all the ice cream you owe me.


A loop as in plug, loop, and stay in the feature. I need video for proof.


----------

